# m35a3 mountain plow



## jrhunter (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a bobbed m35a3c with a hydraulic winch. The rig is awesome and runs perfect. It weighs 12,300 pounds but is the same length as my Tundra. I have chains for the 45" super singles. I will be using it to plow an unmaintained BLM road. The road is 5 miles long and climbs 2000' to my property, at grades up to 16%. Most of the road follows the valley bottom with some sidehills. Road base is all native material with gravel in it. A few stretches are dirt and a pain when wet. In the summer a 2 wheel drive is adequate for the road. We get a few feet of snow each year and my wife wants the road passable for her Murano.
Does anyone have experience with this setup? Edge or full blade trip? No one makes mounts for this truck, so it will require mods. Any help in plow selection or general advise for this setup is appreciated.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No help with the plow, but I'd love to see pics of the road, house, etc. 

Well, other than find a municipal type plow.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

I would think a 10' DXT would look awesome on that beast. Mount wouldn't be hard to fab. Post pics, even if just the truck for now!


----------



## 98K3500 (Oct 28, 2013)

I second the muni plow comment. You will need something that will hold up to some serious abuse, not only from the truck, but the terrain itself. Some HD skid shoes will be in order for sure.

Also, bobbing a "deuce" is awesome, but remember that your truck is most likely very front-heavy due to the loss of all that weight out back. Plan to add some serious ballast to help maintain momentum and traction...

Screw pics of the house/property. I want to see pics of yhe truck!


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

If you are not already a member at steelsoldiersdotcom, go there and join. The site is devoted to ex-military vehicles and equipment of all types. There are a few guys on there that have plow setups on deuces, and it is also a valuable resource for other information.

I actually downloaded a TM (army tech manual) about snow removal. I don't have it on this computer, so I can't give the numbers. There were pictures and information about plow setups for the M35. There was also a very funny picture that showed what happens when some idiot parks a spreader full of salt and it doesn't get found until June.


----------



## jrhunter (Nov 5, 2014)

Here is a picture of my future plow rig and the future house site. I believe you are correct about the front end weight, so I have chains for all four wheels and plan to add some weight for winter. As to commercial plows, I have some concern as there are hair pin turns and some narrow spots, but I will look into it. Thank you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You are one lucky dude. What an amazing view. 

PS You owe me a keyboard, mine is not drool proof.


----------



## jrhunter (Nov 5, 2014)

I would sure appreciate it if you can find the tech manual. Thanks.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Checked out steelsoldiers.com? Anything and everything you want to know about military vehicles is there, including manuals. Here's a link to the tech section:

http://www.steelsoldiers.com/forumdisplay.php?95-Technical-Manuals



jrhunter;1914903 said:


> I would sure appreciate it if you can find the tech manual. Thanks.


----------

